# My Neighbor the A-HOLE!!



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey All, First let me tell you my neighbor is a a$$hole.. I'm 34 yrs. old he's prob the same. Nerdy guy. I was putting in a underground drainage system in my front lawn so the water drains to the street and not the basement. He come over and goes " did you get a permit to dig, I had to get one" I said no cause i'm only digging 6-8 inches" He said don't matter 6" you need a permit... Like he was questing me or going to call the town. So I said " so your saying when I want to plant a plant I need a permit??? I said bullsh*t" Sorry but this pissed me off pretty bad... Noisy and being a douche...But the fact to question me,. they moved in a year ago. He seems like the type if anything is close to his house hell complain. What should I do? be worried? etc? I been an awesome neighbor.. Quiet, say hi etc...


----------



## K2CPO (Oct 15, 2014)

You may well have a liberal neighbor. You can try to cultivate a relationship with him, or you can ignore him. in any case, be careful, be discrete.

Since he is a neighbor, trying to cultivate a relationship might be the best thing to do. Try not to discuss politics or prepping, until you know him better. 

Good luck.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

We had a neighbor move in like that 3 years ago. Real pain in the A**. Always trying to stick his nose where it doesn't belong.

Solved the problem by inviting some old friends over for a party one weekend. Just happen these old friends are members of a well known Bikers club..

Neighbor has been extremely polite to myself and my wife now for almost 3 years.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

lol, def


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

K2CPO said:


> You may well have a liberal neighbor. You can try to cultivate a relationship with him, or you can ignore him. in any case, be careful, be discrete.
> 
> Since he is a neighbor, trying to cultivate a relationship might be the best thing to do. Try not to discuss politics or prepping, until you know him better.
> 
> Good luck.


I have one of these neighbors. He actually called code enforcement on me when I was having my pool built (by a pool company). I was so pissed off. I haven't talked to him in 2 years and that has worked out well.

I don't recommend cultivating a friendship with people like that. Just wave from a distance and if he talks to you make polite small talk. Luckily my neighbor doesn't want to talk or wave.

And yes, I think mine is liberal LOL


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In my lifetime, my somewhat average fighting skills have afforded me the "opportunity" to have experienced both ends of Ass-Kickings...Won some, lost some...But being a man who has the ability to learn, I've learned that the mere THREAT of an ass-kicking goes a long way...


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

that's what im saying ..lol



Slippy said:


> In my lifetime, my somewhat average fighting skills have afforded me the "opportunity" to have experienced both ends of Ass-Kickings...Won some, lost some...But being a man who has the ability to learn, I've learned that the mere THREAT of an ass-kicking goes a long way...


----------



## K2CPO (Oct 15, 2014)

NoobMom said:


> I have one of these neighbors. He actually called code enforcement on me when I was having my pool built (by a pool company). I was so pissed off. I haven't talked to him in 2 years and that has worked out well.
> 
> I don't recommend cultivating a friendship with people like that. Just wave from a distance and if he talks to you make polite small talk. Luckily my neighbor doesn't want to talk or wave.
> 
> And yes, I think mine is liberal LOL


I have a neighbor that lives down the road like yours. For about six years, we weren't exactly "friends", but would invite each other over for dinner and a couple of beers. I honestly enjoyed those days.

Had to replace a water-line at my home a few years ago, and the road (it's a dead-end mountain road... he lives past me, towards the dead-end) was closed for about 20 minutes while some digging and other stuff was going on. He got extremely angry, and has since not spoken to me beyond a hand-wave as he's driving by, if I'm outside. I've invited him over for pizza and beer, and he had said initially, "It's too soon. One day we'll speak, but it will be on 'neutral ground', like at a cafe' or something." Jeez... what a tool!

Bottom line is that we can't always choose our neighbors. Sometimes it's best to let them think they've gotten the upper hand, just for civility's sake, and on on about our lives.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

K2CPO said:


> I have a neighbor that lives down the road like yours. For about six years, we weren't exactly "friends", but would invite each other over for dinner and a couple of beers. I honestly enjoyed those days.
> 
> Had to replace a water-line at my home a few years ago, and the road (it's a dead-end mountain road... he lives past me, towards the dead-end) was closed for about 20 minutes while some digging and other stuff was going on. He got extremely angry, and has since not spoken to me beyond a hand-wave as he's driving by, if I'm outside. I've invited him over for pizza and beer, and he had said initially, "It's too soon. One day we'll speak, but it will be on 'neutral ground', like at a cafe' or something." Jeez... what a tool!
> 
> Bottom line is that we can't always choose our neighbors. Sometimes it's best to let them think they've gotten the upper hand, just for civility's sake, and on on about our lives.


Did he actually say, "It's too soon"?

You have stumbled upon a great opportunity my friend. This guy will be so much fun to screw with!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

some people just piss me off



Slippy said:


> Did he actually say, "It's too soon"?
> 
> You have stumbled upon a great opportunity my friend. This guy will be so much fun to screw with!


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Gladys Kravitz used to be my neighbor. She was the HOA president, chief neighborhood inspector, director of the HOA attorney to send letters to neighborhood residents, informant to the various city and county inspectors offices, police, etc.

I minded my own business, until it became my business. It started when she sicked her metaphorical dogs on me for a Rosebush planted in the front yard. Then it was the color of my mailbox, followed by my playing with my dog in my back yard during the afternoon, etc. etc. etc.

I then open carrying everywhere in the neighborhood, especially when walking my dog. I started spending hours cleaning and working on my firearms, whilst outside on the front porch or in the garage with the door open. She almost stopped coming out her front door anymore.

I started a monthly, neighborhood newsletter, along with my name and an email address....distributing the same to every door; 328 homes in all. I published the minutes of the more entertaining parts of the HOA Board of Directors meetings, along with articles quoting neighborhood sources of that woman's misdeeds. This inspired two people in the neighborhood to file a civil action against both the HOA and every board member.

Yeah I bullied her, but lawfully, and not more than she did so under the color of her authority. At that point, I am almost positive that other people in the neighborhood started outright violating the law to harass her. Her new car started showing dents, and I started noticing the occasional new tire on that car. Salt was poured in her flower garden and they egged her house. Someone spray painted obscenities on her white, garage door; as well as epoxied her home's door locks.

She went underground for 8 months, and then decided to not to sit on the HOA board for another term. A real estate sign suddenly appeared in front of her home.

My farewell to her as she was moving out of her home, was a 24x16 sign in my front bay window, stating: "Y'all don't come back. Y'hear?"

With all the above said, choose your battles, as these overt actions could have just as easily backfired. But a measured response is always required against the dumbass nosy neighbor, lest he will continue to keep stepping on you for every little thing.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Tell him you have a four five permit as in 45! Seems every neighborhood has an a$$hole like that!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I had a neighbor like that. He still lives by me, but he's much more cordial now. A few years ago I had a small recreational campfire in my backyard one afternoon, no big deal. Comes over and say's something about how I can't have a campfire in my yard and goes on for about 30 seconds with his rambling. 

I looked at him and said "You a cop?" No. "Prosecutor?" No, just don't want you to get hassled. "Well YOU'RE hassling me so mind your own ****ing business and get off my property."

Never questioned my fires again.


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> Gladys Kravitz used to be my neighbor. She was the HOA president, chief neighborhood inspector, director of the HOA attorney to send letters to neighborhood residents, informant to the various city and county inspectors offices, police, etc.
> 
> I minded my own business, until it became my business. It started when she sicked her metaphorical dogs on me for a Rosebush planted in the front yard. Then it was the color of my mailbox, followed by my playing with my dog in my back yard during the afternoon, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> ...


damn, I wouldn't want to be on your bad side


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> I looked at him and said "You a cop?" No. "Prosecutor?" No, just don't want you to get hassled. "Well YOU'RE hassling me so mind your own ****ing business and get off my property."


priceless! I'm not ballsy enough for this but I love it!


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a neighbor like that. Had two but convinced other he didnt want to live next to me. The one that is still here cost me a lot of money. Cant say why but now i think they both have lost their jobs Carma is a great thing.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have new neighbors that moved in and I never really made an effort to meet them. I was outside one day and he came out to talk. Are you sure that he wasn't small talk and was perhaps trying to save you a problem by pointing out a potential problem? My neighbor said that when I was planting a tree. Perhaps he was just trying to save you from a fine.

hansonb4


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Could he have gotten in trouble for the same thing and was just trying to help?? You just assumed he was being an [email protected]@?? Is it the kettle calling the stove black?? He's probably on another forum talking about his [email protected]@ neighbor.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> I have new neighbors that moved in and I never really made an effort to meet them. I was outside one day and he came out to talk. Are you sure that he wasn't small talk and was perhaps trying to save you a problem by pointing out a potential problem? My neighbor said that when I was planting a tree. Perhaps he was just trying to save you from a fine.
> 
> hansonb4


If somebody ask you if you have (a permit/license/permission/letter/ect) while you are in the middle of doing X - they are stupid/annoying...

My boss had some Amish folks build a back deck for him...after it was completed he got a letter from the HOA becuase he did not file a PLAN...


----------



## adian (Oct 28, 2014)

I just keep my distance totally. I'm sure the Disable Veteran Plates with the Marine Emblem on it keeps most from bugging me. That and my wife being in uniform every day. We are kind of watchful of people anyway, probably our experiences, and have only really visited with one neighbor in our cul-de-sac


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I did my time in neighborhoods dealing with fakes and fools and HOA's. In my old neighborhood, I get wind of the HOA gunnin' for me because I left my garage door open a lot and my 4 wheelers evidently hurt some people's feelings. So I surprise the HOA pusses at their next meeting and ask them to their faces if they all believe in socialism and who was the head nazi? They tried to laugh it off and denied everything. I bought my land and a few years later moved the hell out. I'm the only full time homeowner within a mile and I like it that way. 

Freedom never felt better. HOA's are of the devil.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

F&*k HOA's! Wont ever do them.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If there are any teenage boys in the neighborhood, I suggest you befriend that as much as you possibly can. Give them cookies, candy, chat them up etc., anything to get on their good side. Then tell the boys what a dickhead your neighbor is. There is no destructive force in nature nearly as strong as a group of 14 and 15 year old boys with a hardon for somebody.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I wasn't going to chime in. But do not get aggressive with them. When I was mid teens we had a family on the corner lot, think they were tweeks. My Parents the people on the other side of them and the people across from them all had physical altercations. My parents were the only ones and the assholes to not go to jail. The dude bit my mom hard. But 2 good neighbors spent a day in jail over them. The cops really hated doing it. but it worked out that way.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wise Prepper said:


> F&*k HOA's! Wont ever do them.


My good friend Wise Prepper might need my help translating, so I'll give it a shot; **** HOA's Won't ever do them. :grin:


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh the stories I could tell ...


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

I have an asshole for a neighbor.

He and his wife are both really die hard Liberals. They think the current folks in power are the greatest thing since sliced bread. That only Police should be allowed guns (He works for US Customs) and people should be forced to turn them in or be arrested.

His hate for me and my family started when I didn't mow my lawn enough to suit him. Then that I didn't trim my fruit trees and he couldn't get his unobstructed view of the lake. And that I am violating the covenants because the Volkswagen Baja Bug my father in law gave my son doesn't move out of the driveway. It needs to be restored and the money for the engine went to pay for my wife's first shoulder surgery, her soon to happen second shoulder surgery and the 18 weeks of physical therapy for my knee. And the fact that my son has 2 years until he is old enough to drive.

He wanted to hire an attorney to force me to uphold the covenants (there is no HOA, we live in the freaking country fer chrissakes), I looked through them. His access to his house is on an easement through my property. He has access to an outside road. According to the covenants, I can block access to his house, forcing him to make a new driveway down a steep hill. I will do that if I get any more shit from him.

Everyone else in the neighborhood wishes they would just move.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TxBorderCop said:


> I have an asshole for a neighbor.
> 
> He and his wife are both really die hard Liberals. They think the current folks in power are the greatest thing since sliced bread. That only Police should be allowed guns (He works for US Customs) and people should be forced to turn them in or be arrested.
> 
> ...


Yep - that would be very tragic if he were to slip and break a couple legs (or his neck) carving that new driveway down such a steep hill. Bummer...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

TxBorderCop said:


> I have an asshole for a neighbor.
> 
> He and his wife are both really die hard Liberals. They think the current folks in power are the greatest thing since sliced bread. That only Police should be allowed guns (He works for US Customs) and people should be forced to turn them in or be arrested.
> 
> ...


I hate people like that. Nothing better to do than **** with people for the sake of doing it. Personally, providing it's legal of course, I would do exactly what you mentioned; Shut down his access and make him have to build his own driveway. He'll go hide behind his attorney I'm sure...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I just realized I can't say anything in this thread. Had it all typed out and had to cut'r back! Ahahaha!


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

oddapple said:


> I just realized I can't say anything in this thread. Had it all typed out and had to cut'r back! Ahahaha!


Your'e that neighbor aren't you...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Wise Prepper said:


> Your'e that neighbor aren't you...


ROFLMAO!!! Nicely done!


----------



## K2CPO (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Did he actually say, "It's too soon"?
> 
> You have stumbled upon a great opportunity my friend. This guy will be so much fun to screw with!


YES! He said this! He's the MOST liberal person I know. When he said that, it was about six months (three or so years ago) after the "incident" where the workers had to close the road for 20 minutes. I even warned ALL people on this road that there was going to be work going on, and to please excuse the inconvenience. What a real tool this guy is.

Still, he's my neighbor. He's not going anywhere, nor am I. So I just ignore him, wave at him, and still invite him over for a beer on the deck. He's yet to accept. Jerk.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

We don't choose our parents, we don't choose our children, or neighbors either. 
I've had some good ones and I've had some that seemed to enjoy riding in the back of a police cruiser on a trip to the county hotel.
Everything is 90 percent relational and ten percent technical. 
Since your neighbor is a thirty-something he may have genuinely tried to be helpful by saving you an embarrassing and expensive mistake... Or maybe their just a control freak... He might have the personality of a fence post. That does not make him a bad guy... Annoying... But maybe useful in another situation.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Mikey you a Jersey guy or what?
You already know what to do then, Kabeesh?
Learn like the Girl Scouts....


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes I am lol



Urinal Cake said:


> Mikey you a Jersey guy or what?
> You already know what to do then, Kabeesh?
> Learn like the Girl Scouts....


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You haven't had bad neighbors until you have lived near meth heads with a pick and pull in their front yard. It's the kind of thing that an HOA dipshit has nightmares over.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

On the slight possibility that he may have been trying to help, . . . I'll stick up for him for a minute or two.

I live in central Ohio, . . . out in the boonies, . . . many of our telephone lines here are no more than 6 or 8 inches in the ground. 

I happen to know where ours are, . . . because I built the place.

If it were not for that, . . . I'd a cut through it several times in the 20 years we've been here.

Course, . . . OTOH, . . . he may be a trouble maker. Those you just have to deal with, . . . or deal them out.

I have had neighbors that I dealt out of my life, . . . period, . . . never looked back, . . . don't today.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Hey All, First let me tell you my neighbor is a a$$hole.. I'm 34 yrs. old he's prob the same. Nerdy guy. I was putting in a underground drainage system in my front lawn so the water drains to the street and not the basement. He come over and goes " did you get a permit to dig, I had to get one" I said no cause i'm only digging 6-8 inches" He said don't matter 6" you need a permit... Like he was questing me or going to call the town. So I said " so your saying when I want to plant a plant I need a permit??? I said bullsh*t" Sorry but this pissed me off pretty bad... Noisy and being a douche...But the fact to question me,. they moved in a year ago. He seems like the type if anything is close to his house hell complain. What should I do? be worried? etc? I been an awesome neighbor.. Quiet, say hi etc...


It could be that he actually thought that he was helping you from getting into trouble. Has he done anything else that makes you think that he is a douche? I tend to think that he is, but you may not want to jump to conclusion over one act that may be misinterpreted. Frankly I prefer neighbors who mind their own business.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You can get into lots of trouble if you hit utilities without calling line locates in. It's real easy to do. Not saying you needed to for a simple french drain but the neighbors may be just looking out for you. When I worked construction I seen just about every line you can think of hit. The fines involved are pretty steep. 

Also, liberals are douchebags. Don't be friends with liberals. They will liberally stab you in the back while the shake your hand with a smile.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Every state can be different. Texas if you're digging more than 16 inches you have to get a line locate. Fine is not less than 1k. Plus lost utility. I work in the industry in a way.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> *You can get into lots of trouble if you hit utilities without calling line locates in.* It's real easy to do. Not saying you needed to for a simple french drain but the neighbors may be just looking out for you. When I worked construction I seen just about every line you can think of hit. The fines involved are pretty steep.
> 
> Also, liberals are douchebags. Don't be friends with liberals. *They will liberally stab you in the back while the shake your hand with a smile*.


I used to work for a small electrical construction company. One guy stabbed a line carrying the entire internet bandwidth for a whole zip code. The good news was the company had insurance to cover that. The funny part was our company was in that zip code and our own phone lines went down.

As for depth, well, the cable company simply runs their wire right below the sod. Ya gotta call before your stab your shovel in the grass.

Liberals are like ISIS and Al Qaeda. It is ok to lie and stab people you don't like.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

K2CPO said:


> You may well have a liberal neighbor. You can try to cultivate a relationship with him, or you can ignore him. in any case, be careful, be discrete.
> 
> Since he is a neighbor, trying to cultivate a relationship might be the best thing to do. Try not to discuss politics or prepping, until you know him better.
> 
> Good luck.


Typical lib with a passion for regulating everything you do. In school they were the ones who always tattled to the teacher. Regulate, regulate, rules, rules Just look at the so-called enviormental protection agency ------ I guess the little pond I dug is a violation or something.


----------

